# Rabbit Valley Comics is moving!



## RabbitValley (Mar 31, 2009)

Spring is here, and it's time to dig out a new warren.  We are making a REALLY BIG MOVE this time, moving across the country to our new home in Las Vegas, Nevada!

Effective immediately for all mail orders and shipments, please send to our new address:

Rabbit Valley
5130 S Fort Apache Ste 215 PMB 172
Las Vegas NV 89148

Our telephone number will still be 302-444-9334, but we will be working on Pacific Standard (-8 GMT) time instead of Eastern Standard Time.

*MOVING SCHEDULE:*
Last day for orders shipping from Massachusetts: Place order by Midnight April 6, 2009
First day for orders shipping from Nevada: April 20, 2009

Please continue to place orders while we're driving (we need the money to move!), but keep in mind that express shipping will not be available and orders will ship after April 20th.

Thank you for your support!


----------

